# Windows 7 Firewall - Adequate On It's Own?



## dirtylcd (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi,

Want to know if I need a third party prog or if Win7 Firewall is good enough on its own. I have a Wireless router that my connection comes from.

Reason I ask - ZoneAlarm etc always used to ask me if I would allow a new program access to the Internet (EG Allow/Deny). Windows Firewall hasnt ever done that, for example. just allows Firefox to be downloaded and runs straight away.

I notice it allows you to choose to be notified if it does block programs. When does it block them, and how does it decide? Does it already have a list of allowed programs, eg, Firefox is listed as safe?

Very confused over how this could be deemed secure if it doesnt ask you what to do with new programs.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Windows 7 has a decent firewall, I never used it so I can't tell you much about but so far I haven't heard a bad thing about it.

If your interested in a free strong firewall, comodo does a great job. It can be a bit of an annoyance at first but once you familarize yourself with it, you'll appreciate it better. 

Right now, I am using kasperky. It's good, but it comes in a package and it's pretty expensive. I got it pretty cheap however, 45% off!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The Windows 7 is fine, and should be more that sufficient for a vast majority of users. It's also regularly updated and free. :smile:

FWIW, I use the standard Windows firewall when I'm on the road, and my machines behind the router here have no firewalls enabled. I've never had an issue that a firewall would solve.


----------

